# How many of you guys....



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

How many of you guys drag deer out with some type of harness as opposed to an atv? 

We are in the process of devlopiong a new dragging device and wanted to get some opinions of guys that still drag their deer out by hand.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I'm new to this but last 2 yrs of being with my husband we have drug his deer out by hand (rope, etc). Last device he said he tried broke.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I always drag them out holding their antlers or legs.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

If I don't use an ATV - then I get a nice ratchet strap (strap part only), then just put the end through the "eye" of the ratchet strap and tighten around the neck...........either a buck or doe works fine, then when you drag, the head is off the ground.

Sometimes, we'll then tie the end of this strap to the middle of a long stick and if there's two of us, we'll hold that at our stomachs and each on an end of the stick - walk out.............


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

am a dragger don't have a atv.
mrtwister


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I plan on trying my tree stand harness if it's only me to drag it out - it has a loop at the bottom too intended just for this purpose. Put a long strap around the front legs and head then hook to the harness.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

sporty said:


> I plan on trying my tree stand harness if it's only me to drag it out - it has a loop at the bottom too intended just for this purpose. Put a long strap around the front legs and head then hook to the harness.


I have done just that on occasion if it is just me around. I just attach a rope or strap to the deer and hook it in to tether on my harness. As long as you are able to get some lift at the same time as pull it is a great help.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

well this is a new concept that is very unique, I am going to get some pictures of it in action next weekend (I hope) and will post them to the site.

the product is gurunteed not to break as it is right now made of high quality stainless steel. 

Thanks for the feedback, and hopefully you will see the "Draggon Hook" in stores soon!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

When we hunt in a place that atv's can not be used we use a deer hauling cart.They work great!!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i drag them by there legs, would be nice if i had a device that will hold the head and the front two legs up for an easier drag.:!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Tei a rope and drag...forget that ATV bull crap. I like to keep it old school.


----------



## sillysmallies (Jun 18, 2007)

We put a stick through the back legs. if it is a buck tie his head up to the stick and drag. it makes it nice. a solid walkin stick is perfect


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

truck said:


> When we hunt in a place that atv's can not be used we use a deer hauling cart.They work great!!!!


i agree we do the same


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

got one of those orange harnesses they sell as "deer drags" a few years ago, works great. just tie the legs up tight to the neck/head and make the rope short enough to keep the head off the ground. drag it out. i used to use my tree stand harness before that, it worked just a well.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I am so sick of dragging deer out of the woods. I now simply hold'em at gun point and walk'em back to the truck and whack'em.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Toxic...I wish it was that easy. The buck I shot on Saturday ran clear down the hill toward the back of the property. I had to drag him through green briars and over fallen trees all the way up hill. Lucky for me, the rest was all down hill, but the drag uphill stunk.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I am so sick of dragging deer out of the woods. I now simply hold'em at gun point and walk'em back to the truck and whack'em.



LOL ~ now thats what I call killin, cause thats not hunting!  

I have been hunting on a friends farm, he drove his truck to the middle of the corn field and threw the deer in...nice. I'll be a draggin using the old tree strap tether.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I drag them to the creek to wash them out then go get the ATV for the rest of the trip. I am way to fat to be draggin deer!! Just going to the creek I can feel colesterol breaking free and cutting off my blood flow. 

Whew I am kinda tired from all this typing. Gotta take a nap.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

we got lucky last year. the deer ran straight for our vehicle, saw it, turned around and dropped.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Toxic said:


> I am so sick of dragging deer out of the woods. I now simply hold'em at gun point and walk'em back to the truck and whack'em.


Or you could just kill them all from uphill so you can slide them down to the vehicle.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

LOL, Some great comments. The only reason I posted is because my buddy teases me all the time. I shot a doe on the lat day of muzzleloader a few years back in Jefferson Co. I double lunged her and she ran about 150+ yards distance (I was surprised she went that far). She ended up being less than 20 yards from the road. And I parked right across the street. That was the easiest drag I ever had.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

we've had to drag a few but we can usually get the 4wheeler within 50 yards or so.... no since in draggin when you don't have to


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Game cart for this hunter of little brute strength.  I see these middle aged fat dudes dragging their deer and all I can think is there's a heart attack waiting to happen. I think those that use an ATV or a cart are the smart ones. Not as manly, but certainly more intelligent.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

If I am somewhere I can use an ATV I do. If not it has always been drag them with a rope untill I tried one of those harnesses, they work pretty good if you can get the head up a little. This year I hunted the Wayne near Nellsonville and had to drag one out almost 3/4 mile. Next year I will have a cart!!!


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

I have always had to drag just like the day after thanksgiving this year but this was the worst drag ever all up hill from the river valley luckly there was 3 of us that went to find it the next morning, we used a rope and a stick. Wraped the rope around the neck and front legs for less drag. last year my then 13 year old son shot his first deer its head fell in the bait pile that we hunt. I backed my truck up to it and drug it to a better spot to field dress. Now that was easy!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Before the ATV days, I took a webbed horse harness made me a belt and a collar for the deer's neck, connected the two thru the loops of a a cable bike lock. Worked whenever I needed it, I was the horse, no arm strength needed only leg power.


----------

